# Glass Cleaner



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi,

One of the things that i dont like doing is cleaning the glass. It can turn into a bit of a nightmare as everytime i thought i have cleaned it to a shine, i can always see smears etc. Anyway .... what do you use to clean your glass ?

Clay bar, computer screen whipes etc..?

Cheers
Bobski


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

You're not alone in your dislike of cleaning glass 

Most products, if not all, can seem to "push" that greasy film around interior glass. If the interior glass is very dirty try using meths on paper towel - stinks, but it's good for shifting the bulk of the mess. Then finish with something AG's fast glass or Meg's NXT glass cleaner which IMO is as good (or as poor) as anything out there.

Of course if anyone has come across the perfect "wipe/spray on wipe off "glass cleaner I'd love to know what it is!

Dave


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I use flash lol

Does the job.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

cleaning glass really hacks me off, it takes ages to get right and when you finally do get it right someone will go and touch it leaving handprints and the like behind :x

My neighbours must think I have OCD :roll:

It takes me ages to get it right but I use NXT glass cleaner on a microfibre cloth then buff with a fresh microfibre. For finishing off park the car in the sun as this is when all the imperfections appear.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I too f&ucking well hate cleaning interior glass, but I have found for a quick & easy spruce up, Stoner's invisible glass is really good & streak free. I also like duragloss 751 rain repel glass cleaner. Like Stoner's it had decent cleaning ability with no streaks but it adds some rain repellant action, much like RainX although not as long lasting but without the potential for attenant wiper judder and streakiness in the wake of the blade


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use the megs NXT ( and lso hate cleaning the glass) but to be honest Bath is better at the glass than me  :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I use the megs NXT ( and lso hate cleaning the glass) but to be honest Bath is better at the glass than me  :wink:


How do you BATH your glass then :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> You're not alone in your dislike of cleaning glass
> 
> Most products, if not all, can seem to "push" that greasy film around interior glass. If the interior glass is very dirty try using meths on paper towel - stinks, but it's good for shifting the bulk of the mess. Then finish with something AG's fast glass or Meg's NXT glass cleaner which IMO is as good (or as poor) as anything out there.
> 
> ...


Dave...I use this stuff

http://www.nilcoproducts.com/nilglass.htm

Its one of the best I've tried for sometime...no smears/streaks...the trick is to use sparingly and apply with a good MF cloth. Leave to dry for 1 - 2 mins and then wipe off with anothe MF cloth...works both inside and outside ..


----------



## Welsh Auditor (Jan 30, 2008)

An old tip when cleaning glass - clean inside horizontally and outside vertically (or viceversa) - that way when you see a smear you know whether it's on the inside or the outside.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Welsh Auditor said:


> An old tip when cleaning glass - clean inside horizontally and outside vertically (or viceversa) - that way when you see a smear you know whether it's on the inside or the outside.


Good tip that!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I use the megs NXT ( and lso hate cleaning the glass) but to be honest Beth is better at the glass than me  :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I use the megs NXT ( and lso hate cleaning the glass) but to be honest Beth is better at the glass than me  :wink:


I think you miss read my post Dave :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Reaperman said:


> Dave...I use this stuff
> 
> http://www.nilcoproducts.com/nilglass.htm
> 
> Its one of the best I've tried for sometime...no smears/streaks...the trick is to use sparingly and apply with a good MF cloth. Leave to dry for 1 - 2 mins and then wipe off with anothe MF cloth...works both inside and outside ..


Good man..I'll be buying some of that 

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Its the jetlag :lol: :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks Guys,

Some great tips there, and some products to try and buy.

It is one of thoughts thinks, that spoils the final apperance of the car when you have spent hours cleaning, polising and waxing.

Thanks for the advice.... :wink:

Cheers
Bobski


----------

